# Chino is all grown up



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He was so tiny when we brought him home last November. Now he is such a big boy! We love our Chino so much!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Chino is always going to be a charmer!!
I love it when they cuddle like that!
Sweet Chino!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon, 
He loves to cuddle with us, it seems the older he gets the more he wants to just sit in 
our laps. Shadow is still in the playful, wild kitten stage and she can't sit still long enough to cuddle.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww cutie!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is such a big, beautiful boy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, he has become a beautiful cat! And it looks like he's finally growing into his ears and paws.  I wish my kitties would sit like that with me!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He is so adorable and sure lucked out finding a family to cuddle him so much!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, he's definitely grown! Looks like a content kitty though! Very happy to be loved and admired!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Love my little boy :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, There's just something about Chino's face and eyes...
Almost like an "old" soul looking out at the world...
He's definitely a Sweetheart! 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He is such a handsome fellow! You are truly lucky!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Judy *we* love your little boy too!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! I am very lucky to have a boy like Chino. He is a sweetheart.



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon, I agree. Chino is like an old soul. Sometimes he seems so mature. He was especially like that when Echo was sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
Angels...and...guidance...
come in all forms and shapes...
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

He was a cute kitten and now he is a handsome cat. Love the look of contentment on his face.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

More Chino photos from yesterday and today


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is beautiful,...we are al smitten!!


----------

